# Zyxel 600 modem and Linksys router



## seldent (Nov 27, 2009)

My desktop works perfectly when connected directly to the Zyxel DSL modem at 10Mb. The desktop does not connect to the internet through the router to the modem. However, my wireless laptop does work perfectly via the Linksys router to the modem.

Please help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## seldent (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for the response.
My details are:
ISP: AT&T
DSL modem: ZyXel Prestige 645 ADSL modem
Router: Linksys wireless-G Broadband WRT54G firmware ver.2.2 updated to 4.21
Desktop using: WinXP sp3 Home Edition ver 2002 w/IE ver. 8
Laptop using: WinVista Home Basic sp1 w/ IE ver. 7.0


The desktop connected to the modem through the router has no internet connectivity and therefore cannot ping.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mom & Dad>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MAIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
MAIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Mom & Dad>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D1-FD-BC-EF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.94.156.1
68.94.157.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 27, 2009 2:40:26 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 29, 2009 2:40:26 PM


Laptop wirelessly connected OK.

Without the wireless router the desktop works perfectly with the modem.

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL from the wireless laptop connected through the router.


----------



## seldent (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you for your help. The situation seems to have been solved. I believe the original Linksys setup disk did not seem to like the firmware update to the router.

Thanks again.


----------

